
Why You Should Have (at Least) Two Careers - prawn
https://hbr.org/2017/04/why-you-should-have-at-least-two-careers
======
danielrangel
Pediatric surgeon/liver transplant surgeon, computer programming associate and
trying to be a graduated mathematician. My advice for the proponents, being at
risk to be mushy : Don't ever give up Follow your dreams When you are doing
what you love money will always come

------
anotheryou
So he has single well paying carreer with wich he can afford hobbies others
can only maintain as a profession (because of the time, energy and money
another they take to pick up).

